# Bug in Libreoffice 4.1.2.3?

## l3u

Hallo allerseits!

Könnt ihr mal schauen, ob ihr folgendes suspektes Verhalten von Libreoffice 4.1.2.3 (hier sowohl bei der Quelltext- als auch bei der Binärversion) reproduzieren könnt? Und wenn nicht: woher kommt das?!

Wenn ich Calc öffne und eine oder mehrere Zellen markiere (egal, ob etwas drinsteht oder nicht), und diese per Drag-and-Drop verschieben will, dann bleibt Libreoffice hängen. Und die KDE-Oberfläche gleich mit: die Fensterleiste reagiert nicht mehr, und ich kann auch nicht Krunner mit Alt+F2 öffnen.

Wenn ich per Strg+Alt+F1 (oder F2, F3 etc.) auf eine Konsole wechsle und gleich wieder mit Strg+Alt+F7 auf KDE zurück, dann werden die Zellen verschoben und alles ist wieder normal.

Was soll _das_ denn?! Aufgetreten nach dem Update auf Libreoffice 4.1.2.3, mit 4.0.4.2 gab’s das noch nicht, egal ob Quelltext oder Binär.

EDIT: okay, scheint bekannt zu sein: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=67011

----------

## arfe

Ich frage mich überhaupt wieso das vom Maintainer auf Stable gesetzt wurde. Wenn ich mir die History der Bugs ansehe, dann ist das schon sehr merkwürdig.

----------

## franzf

Bin hier auch ziemlich genervt...

u.A. https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=489656 macht es unmöglich damit ordentlich zu arbeiten  :Sad: 

(Bin zum Glück von den L.O.-bugs nicht direkt betroffen da ich es nicht benutze, aber ich verwalte die Gentoo-Installation eines Freundes, und der hat seit dem Update nur noch Stress :/)

----------

## l3u

Okay, also hier schmiert Libreoffice in der Tat auch ab, wenn ich den Speichern-Unter-Dialog aufmache. Toll … naja, vielleicht soch mal masken und die alte Version weiterbenutzen. Die hat zumindest funktioniert …

----------

## franzf

 *l3u wrote:*   

> naja, vielleicht soch mal masken und die alte Version weiterbenutzen. Die hat zumindest funktioniert …

 

Wenn du selber kompilierst geht das. Hier ist libreoffice-bin im Einsatz - und da gibt's dann Probleme mit poppler, muss auch ein downgrade her zu einer unsicheren Version. Und sobald die aus portage fliegen hängt man in der Luft (oder packt alles ins lokale Overlay...)

----------

## l3u

Ach so, da gibt’s ja dann wieder Probleme mit Poppler und Boost und all sowas … Libreoffice selbst bauen ist außerdem ja wirklich kein Spaß. Und bringt gefühlt auch nicht viel. Naja, bleibt zu hoffen, dass das demnächst mal einer in den Griff bekommt …

----------

## l3u

Nur mal eine unorthodoxe Frage am Rande: was ist eigentlich mit OpenOffice? Es gibt ja auch noch app-office/openoffice-bin-4.0.1 …

----------

## Fijoldar

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Nur mal eine unorthodoxe Frage am Rande: was ist eigentlich mit OpenOffice? Es gibt ja auch noch app-office/openoffice-bin-4.0.1 …

 

Ich bin vor kurzem mit meinem Laptop auf OpenOffice umgestiegen und bereue es nicht. Das läuft nach meiner Ansicht sehr viel runder! Gerade bei einem Office Programm muss ich etwas Stabilität erwarten können. Von den Funktionen her vermisse ich auch nichts. Ich beschränke mich meistens eh auf die Grundfunktionen.

----------

## l3u

 *Fijoldar wrote:*   

> Ich beschränke mich meistens eh auf die Grundfunktionen.

 

… so wie 99 % Aller Office-Programm-User ;-)

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Leute,

ich weiß jetzt gar nicht ob ich vorher betroffen war, aber zumindest jetzt mit der neuen Version libreoffice-4.1.3.2 (31 Oct 2013)

hab ich definitiv keinen Absturz im Witer nach Aufruf des speichern unter Dialogs.

Probiert es doch mal mit der neuesten Version aus, ob Eure Probleme damit gefixed sind.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## franzf

Nein, es ist nicht gefixt. Jedenfalls schmiert LO-bin mit oxygen-style immer sofort ab.

Ich habe kürzlich (gestern? ...) mitgekommen, dass QtCurve endlich wieder maintained wird, und heute gleich installiert. Und damit hatte ich bisher noch keinen Absturz. Allerdings besteht das Problem mit dem Zellen markieren + verschieben weiterhin. Grrr... Keine Ahnung was sonst noch an Fiesitäten wartet, aber das Vertrauen ist definitiv weg.

----------

## l3u

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> jetzt mit der neuen Version libreoffice-4.1.3.2

 

Gibt’s halt wieder noch nicht als Binärversion. Und mein Rechner ist auch mittlerweile in die Jahre gekommen …

Interessanterweise kann ich abgesehen davon auf dem Computer meiner Frau (noch 32 Bit) Libreoffice nicht mit schnellen Mausbewegungen im Speichern-Unter-Dialog crashen. Komische Fehler insgesamt …

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Keine Ahnung was sonst noch an Fiesitäten wartet, aber das Vertrauen ist definitiv weg.

 

Ich frage mich halt, wie so ne Version als stable markiert wird. Ich mein, testing sind sie ja lang genug, hat da denn keiner was gemerkt?! Und ein Downgrade ist wieder ein Albtraum mit dem ganzen Poppler- und Boost-Kram.

----------

## franzf

 *l3u wrote:*   

>  *Randy Andy wrote:*   jetzt mit der neuen Version libreoffice-4.1.3.2 
> 
> Gibt’s halt wieder noch nicht als Binärversion. Und mein Rechner ist auch mittlerweile in die Jahre gekommen …

 

Dilfridge hat mittlerweile Zugriff auf nen Supi Build-Computer, so dass er binaries machen kann wie er will. Deshalb gibt es auch schon ein libreoffice-bin-4.1.3.2 - ist halt testing.

 *Quote:*   

> Interessanterweise kann ich abgesehen davon auf dem Computer meiner Frau (noch 32 Bit) Libreoffice nicht mit schnellen Mausbewegungen im Speichern-Unter-Dialog crashen. Komische Fehler insgesamt …

 

Anderer Qt-style (kein oxygen)? Ist es auch wirklich die kde-Version (ich frag nur - ich kenn mich und weiß dass man solche _offensichtlichen_ Sachen durchaus mal übersehen kann  :Wink: )

 *Quote:*   

> Und ein Downgrade ist wieder ein Albtraum mit dem ganzen Poppler- und Boost-Kram.

 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=489960

liborcus scheint der einzige Blocker, um wieder an ein funktionierendes libreoffice-4.0 zu kommen. Leider besteht 4.0 auf liborcus-0.3, 4.1 auf liborcus-0.5, und die sind scheinbar ABI- und v.a. API-inkompatibel  :Sad:  sonst gäbe es kein Problem mit nem rebuild.

----------

## michael_w

Hallo,

also so langsam bin ich schwer genervt. Ich arbeite hier mit LO 4.1.2.3 (selbst kompiliert) und es stürzt mehrfach jeden Tag ab. Ich schätze mal es geht mehreren Leuten so. 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=489656

Gibt es da irgendwo eine Lösung? Weil downgrade geht ja scheinbar nicht.

----------

## franzf

Lösung: kde Dateidialoge ausmachen: LO Einstellungen -> Allgmein -> Haken bei "Libreoffice Dateidialoge" anmachen (aus der Erinnerung, du wirst schon wissen was ich meine  :Wink: )

Wenn calc einfriert (Verschieben von markierten Zellen) hilft es per CTRL+ALT+F<num> auf eine andere console zu wechseln, dann wieder zurück (evtl. öfters...)

https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=71145 hat nen Patch, der den Filedialog in den mainthread schiebt. Vllt. kann das mal wer testen...

----------

## Erdie

Bei mir hilft es nicht, mit Str-alt-F<x> in die Konsole zu gehen und zurück. Ich mußte calc erst auf der Konsole killern. Bis dahin war mein Desktop eingefroren. Ich verwendet die kompilierte Version.

----------

## cryptosteve

franzf,

der Bug mit dem Dateidialog hat mich lange Zeit genervt, sodass ich am Ende auf OpenOffice umgestiegen bin. Ich brauche das Office zwar selten, aber wenn, dann soll es auch für rudimentäre Arbeiten funktionieren.

Danke also für den Hinweis, die KDE-Dateidialoge auszuschalten. Ich hatte dem Bug zwar damals in recht jungen Tagen schon gefunden - da gabs allerdings noch keine genaue Ursache und auch keine Lösung. Das werde ich heute abend gleich mal testen.

----------

## michael_w

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Lösung: kde Dateidialoge ausmachen: LO Einstellungen -> Allgmein -> Haken bei "Libreoffice Dateidialoge" anmachen (aus der Erinnerung, du wirst schon wissen was ich meine )

 

Danke, damit lässt sich erstmal wieder mit LO arbeiten.

----------

## asturm

fixed in app-office/libreoffice-4.1.3.2-r2  :Smile: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Jip, siehe http://dilfridge.blogspot.de/2013/12/libreoffice-kde-integration.html

----------

## franzf

Kleine Rückfrage:

Wie sieht es bei euch jetzt aus? Die Crashes sind definitiv gefixt, dafür kommt es leider viel zu oft vor, dass die File-Dialoge unbenutzbar zäh sind. Beim Überfahren der Dateien/Ordner wird die ganze Gui blockiert. Einen Ordner tiefer gehen dauert so ~10 Sekunden. Will man etwas tiefer in der Hierarchie nach unten braucht man schonmal eine Minute...

Da der Crash durch eine Race-Condition ausgelöst wurde, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass hier der GUI-Thread durch irgend eine Mutex gelockt wird.

style ist QtCurve.

----------

## michael_w

Hi, 

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Kleine Rückfrage:
> 
> Wie sieht es bei euch jetzt aus? Die Crashes sind definitiv gefixt, dafür kommt es leider viel zu oft vor, dass die File-Dialoge unbenutzbar zäh sind. Beim Überfahren der Dateien/Ordner wird die ganze Gui blockiert. Einen Ordner tiefer gehen dauert so ~10 Sekunden. Will man etwas tiefer in der Hierarchie nach unten braucht man schonmal eine Minute...

 

Jep, genau das gleiche Verhalten hier, seit gefühlt 2 Wochen.

----------

## firefly

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Kleine Rückfrage:
> 
> Wie sieht es bei euch jetzt aus? Die Crashes sind definitiv gefixt, dafür kommt es leider viel zu oft vor, dass die File-Dialoge unbenutzbar zäh sind. Beim Überfahren der Dateien/Ordner wird die ganze Gui blockiert. Einen Ordner tiefer gehen dauert so ~10 Sekunden. Will man etwas tiefer in der Hierarchie nach unten braucht man schonmal eine Minute...
> 
> Da der Crash durch eine Race-Condition ausgelöst wurde, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass hier der GUI-Thread durch irgend eine Mutex gelockt wird.
> ...

 

Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Verwende app-office/libreoffice-4.1.4.2 mit aktiven kde useflag. Und oxygen als qt theme

----------

## cryptosteve

qtcurve hat sich hier schon mehr als einmal als Pest erwiesen. Von daher wäre hier ein simpler Test möglich, ob ein Stylewechsel das Problem möglicherweise schon beseitigt.

----------

## franzf

sodele...

Ist unabhängig vom theme und lässt sich hier 100% zuverlässig reproduzieren:

Neues Fenster öffnen. Irgend was sinnloses reinschreiben. Markieren. Kopieren (ctrl+C, (Context)Menu). Von hier weg sind alle Dialoge grottenlangsam. Einfach mal "Datei öffnen" versuchen.

(getestet mit calc und writer)

Auch auf "top" schauen - keine hohe Auslastung, was mMn. für einen lock spricht.

----------

## cryptosteve

Jip, dito hier ... hatte vorher die LibreOffice-Dialoge aktiviert (die nicht KDE-eigenen), deshalb ist mir das bislang nicht aufgefallen. LibreOffice-Dialoge deaktiviert, schon ist alles schnarch langsam. Danke!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## l3u

Kann ich hier 1:1 reproduzieren. Hat schon jemand nen Bug geschrieben?!

----------

## franzf

Ich gerade im Moment:

https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=74416

----------

## l3u

Hab mich gleich mal drangehängt. Es bleibt spannend …

----------

## firefly

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich gerade im Moment:
> 
> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=74416

 

Nach den steps im Bugreport kann ich den Fehler auch nachvollziehen.

Der Fehler tritt nicht mehr auf, wenn z.b. Klipper den zuletzt kopierten Text "übernimmt" (übers kontextmenü des klipper icons den Text anklicken)

Anscheinend gibt es da ein Problem in Libreoffice (oder dem kde plugin) im Zusammenspiel mit dem X11 Protocol für Selections (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_selection).

Sobald Libreoffice für den CLIPBOARD Selection Typ die Inhaberschaft (ownership) proklamiert tritt dieses Problem auf.

----------

## l3u

Schreib das doch mal mit in den Bug rein!

----------

